

Silicon Valley 'seeing revival' - UsNThem
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8258119.stm

======
pg
This is definitely true. Investors and acquirers are noticeably more active
than they were 6 months ago, and maybe more than they were a year ago.

~~~
replicatorblog
Are there any notable trends in the early stage investment behavior? The big
acquisitions get a lot of press, but I've heard good news from friends at seed
stage companies and wonder how wide spread it is.

------
nearestneighbor
I'd like to see hard data. In the beginning of the housing bubble collapse,
some "experts" (realtors) were advising that it's a good time to buy now.

